# problem setting iwpriv configuration in /etc/conf.d/wireless

## _tuxman_

Hi there,

I've a little problem to AUTOconfiguring a secure wpa wireless network.

These manual commands work fine

```

ifconfig rausb0 up

ifconfig rausb0 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0

iwconfig rausb0 essid linksys_on_linux8110

iwpriv rausb0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK

iwpriv rausb0 set EncrypType=TKIP

iwpriv rausb0 set WPAPSK="mypassinclear"

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

but I cannot make them work in /etc/conf.d/wireless.

I've tried these in /etc/conf.d/wireless but it doesn't work(it doesn't ping router ip):

```

config_rausb0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

essid_rausb0="linksys_on_linux8110"

iwconfig_linksys_on_linux8110=(

    "channel 13"

    "mode managed"

    )

iwpriv_essid=(

  "set AuthMode=WPAPSK"

  "set EncrypType=TKIP"

  "set WPAPSK=mypassinclear"

)

```

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you all

----------

## _tuxman_

Maybe I've solved it.

I think that the problem was iwpriv_essid where I've not replaced essid with the my real essid.

However these lines seem to be a bit messy because I've joined different lines from different configurations found on internet, so if you could check it out for redundant lines or errors...

Thank you all

----------

